# ECNL U13 Playoffs



## Blank95661 (Jun 28, 2019)

I'm don't understand the rationale behind the U13 playoff system.  How does a team like San Juan not qualify for the ECNL playoffs in this age group.  They haven't lost a game to a team in their age group in over a year, won Surf Cup last year in the Super Black division, and have outscored ECNL opponents 37-3 in their 10 games.  
The Colorado Rapids team in the #1 seed and they have multiple losses on the season.  It seems like they benefit from having 3 weaker teams in their region and they only have 6 games count towards the playoff standings but NorCal team have 10 games and SoCal have 18 games.  It just doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Jun 28, 2019)

My educated is that each conference gets certain # of spots.  If you look at U14-U17, SW conference got 3 spots, while NW conference got 5 spots.  It's consistent for all these age groups.

For U13, I see SW and NW both got 2 spots, and San Juan's point-per-game average is #3 in the NW conference.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Blank95661 said:


> I'm don't understand the rationale behind the U13 playoff system.  How does a team like San Juan not qualify for the ECNL playoffs in this age group.  They haven't lost a game to a team in their age group in over a year, won Surf Cup last year in the Super Black division, and have outscored ECNL opponents 37-3 in their 10 games.
> The Colorado Rapids team in the #1 seed and they have multiple losses on the season.  It seems like they benefit from having 3 weaker teams in their region and they only have 6 games count towards the playoff standings but NorCal team have 10 games and SoCal have 18 games.  It just doesn't make much sense to me.


They lost to Legends and LAG unless your just talking about league play.  SJ is an exceptional team. Also surprised they were not allowed in.


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 29, 2019)

Ecnl uses points per game for qualification into the playoffs. San Juan has only 2.4 per game.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jun 29, 2019)

RedHawk said:


> Ecnl uses points per game for qualification into the playoffs. San Juan has only 2.4 per game.


Thus denying a team much better than most. And a possible favorite.


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 29, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Thus denying a team much better than most. And a possible favorite.


I agree with you! My question is why so few games played? And the disparities between amount of games played between regions


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jun 29, 2019)

RedHawk said:


> I agree with you! My question is why so few games played? And the disparities between amount of games played between regions


That’s a good question and I can’t answer it. But, our girls have played this team and watched them. Their denial into this event is a shame.


----------



## Blank95661 (Jun 30, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> They lost to Legends and LAG unless your just talking about league play.  SJ is an exceptional team. Also surprised they were not allowed in.


Maybe they did lose to Legenda and LAG, but it doesn’t show up on their ECNL results. 
https://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/northwest-standings-2018-19/


----------



## Technician72 (Jul 1, 2019)

Blank95661 said:


> Maybe they did lose to Legenda and LAG, but it doesn’t show up on their ECNL results.
> https://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/northwest-standings-2018-19/


Correct, the reference to the Legends and Galaxy games was in response to them not losing a game in over a year. Not specific to their ECNL results.


----------



## Enjoytheride (Jul 2, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Thus denying a team much better than most. And a possible favorite.


Teams earn spots based upon results in ECNL league games and showcase events.  They do it a little weird in the Northwest ECNL by breaking up the clubs into divisions, but the fact that they tied a few games resulted in them not making the playoffs.    I have seen them play and I am sure they were among the top teams in this age group, but everyone knows (or should know) the rules going into the season.

I was impressed by the competition from other regions at the different showcase events and at the National Playoffs.  While ECNL doesn't have all the best team in SoCal, there were a lot of very good teams from other regions in this age group.


----------

